# Recommendation on an Intermediate Board - East Coast + Japan Powder



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you use the same skis on ice that you would on waist deep powder? I hope not. The fact is that you are riding two completely different snow conditions...which require two different tools. However if you are only going to stick to groomers that are groomed and packed...whatever...probably not so much of an issue.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

My wife tells me I need to see an anger management therapist. She says there's no reason for being so edgy and irritable.

I showed her all the threads on SBF about japan powder tree boards that can ride ice coast ice, speed and carving.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

i want a car that has great handling and acceleration, but will seat 9 people and has a trailer hitch. 

But to answer OP's question, how about something like the burton flight attendant?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Come on guys, this isn't your trip to Japan, it's a dude who's gone 6 times. Honestly we need a bit more info, but I'm going to presume he'll be doing resort groomed trails.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> My wife tells me I need to see an anger management therapist. She says there's no reason for being so edgy and irritable.
> 
> I showed her all the threads on SBF about japan powder tree boards that can ride ice coast ice, speed and carving.


no need to get edgy... :dunno: our travel 1 quiver boards do well in all these aspects :dunno: we've had the same decks in Japan pow as well as AK steeps as well as in god damn lousy ice '15 Alps season as well as groomer speed n carving. If one accepts a slight trade-off in one aspect, there sure are boards which do very well. They're called freeride boards :dunno:

OP, look for a RCR board with a decent rockered tip. The camber will help with the ice, the rockered tip with float. Maybe add magnetraction to your list for more edgehold.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> no need to get edgy... :dunno: our travel 1 quiver boards do well in all these aspects :dunno: we've had the same decks in Japan pow as well as AK steeps as well as in god damn lousy ice '15 Alps season as well as groomer speed n carving. If one accepts a slight trade-off in one aspect, there sure are boards which do very well. They're called freeride boards :dunno:
> 
> OP, look for a RCR board with a decent rockered tip. The camber will help with the ice, the rockered tip with float. Maybe add magnetraction to your list for more edgehold.



What... Im not edgy
https://goo.gl/images/3UVsmD

And yes....
Burton Flight attendant, Yes Pick your Line, Rossi XV, Burton Landlord, Gnu Mullair, etc

But...... how fun these will actually be on ice is up to debate.

Personally, i'd much rather get a full camber all arounder for ice and a real pow board for Japan. Both from previous years or even used.


----------



## Oatz00 (Oct 17, 2016)

dave785 said:


> i want a car that has great handling and acceleration, but will seat 9 people and has a trailer hitch.
> 
> But to answer OP's question, how about something like the burton flight attendant?


Thanks Dave - will definitely look into that board. How would something like the Jones Mountain Twin/Trapper Howler compare? Definitely not expecting to have just one board forever, but might have to stick to just one for a year or two...


----------



## Oatz00 (Oct 17, 2016)

F1EA said:


> What... Im not edgy
> https://goo.gl/images/3UVsmD
> 
> And yes....
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations! Will look into those too!
I might try two boards and go cheap on one of them..


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

neni is basically telling you to get a jones! lol


----------

